# واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*تدرين وش بي .. عسى الله يقطع الصورة

من شفتها هيضت في القلب تذكارة

قامت عيوني تصب الدمع مقهورة

تبكي على غيبة الغالين ياسارة






من علة في حشايا صرت مقهورة

سبة خليل رحل ماودع دياره

يومه نشدني كم الساعة ياشطورة 

أثره بيرحل من الدنيا ومن داره





ويومه رحل رحت أصوت لي ياعصفورة

ياعصفوره ياعصفوره وينه بعرف أخباره !!

قالت ياطفله يكفي دمع مأجورة 

الظاهر إنه يبي يطول بأسفاره

رجعت مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة

أجر رجلي من الصدمات منهارة ..

أبطى علي وتركني أغرق بحورة

طفلة ماأعرف العوم يجرفني تيارة 

وعدى العمر أنتظر لي زول عصفورة

تسدي علي لو خبر واحد من أخبارة

يارب كل من نشدني قلت مستورة

ماودي أفضح خفايا القلب وأسرارة

واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة

ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..










منقوله ....... مرثية في والدها ..



​*


----------



## فتاة الرياض (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*

يعطيييييييييك الف عااااافيه ع روعة الانتقاء 
مودتي ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*

شررفتي ياااعسل


----------

